# RK Skyline Run's 9.41 @ 148MPH



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

RK Skyline Today at Santa Pod

Runs

9.9 @ 145
9.81 @ 145
9.41 @ 148

Still running updates soon.......................................:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Just heard myself:smokin: 

And heard he is not flat out   


Mick


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

OSG Power!:smokin: 
Great performance


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

Fantastic stuff.. next year looks to be getting more exciting all the time!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
That is superb, Well done Ron

Surely not still on the formula R's though?


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

MT ET Streets on the rear.........................:smokin:


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

Congrats and respect to that man

Heard his nos ran out half way.

Having another crack this afternoon.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Well done Ron

Good to see that my old OS Giken gearbox is performing well 

Keith


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Excellent stuff.
After so many gearbox issues, looks like its all finally come good for him.
Congratulations mate.:smokin: 


Steve


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Fantastic - 2006 really will be an interesting year :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Congratulations Ron K !! Absolutely stunning times !

Hope someone has some footage for us over the next couple of days.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

well done Ron what a top man to to have representing the GTR name:smokin: a well deserved time to a nice guy NISMOMAN


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Well done Tron!


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

awesome time...well done!


----------



## burberry_helmet (Nov 5, 2005)

is that runnin' slicks dude? and wat wus the ground condition liek?


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

burberry_helmet said:


> is that runnin' slicks dude? and wat wus the ground condition liek?


Hard and black. 


Great times Ron, well done. 
Gaunlets being thrown all over the place. 

When are we going to have a Santa Pod showdown? I would think there's enough Skylines around to have a Skyline only event, plus some invitees like Mr. Norris and Co. Now that would be cool.:smokin: Somone have a word.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

All those Evo and Scooby dudes probably thought they were catching the Skylines, boy are they going to be sickened next year  .


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

ron just heard on the mlr

well done mate u deserve it after all that time of racing 

nice one


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

GT-CULTURE said:


> Heard his nos ran out half way.
> 
> Having another crack this afternoon.


I don’t think Ron runs NOX or has lightened the car the engine must be putting out a lot of Power.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes it runs Noz.
Very quick car.
Fair play to Ron well done mate.

Just starting to do proper times:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Well done Ron...

Mick


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Well done.

I can't wait till the drag season next year!!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*I*

Cant wait either.Suprise suprise.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Well done to Ron.


Tony


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

tonysoprano said:


> Cant wait either.Suprise suprise.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> Well done to Ron.
> 
> ...


   


MMMMMMM


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

tonysoprano said:


> Cant wait either.Suprise suprise.:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> Well done to Ron.
> 
> ...


Should be very interesting


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Well done Ron, fantastic times


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Mega run Ron, well done. 2006 is going to be mental!!!!!

Anyone got some video of it?


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi Ron Nice Times mate.. 

See ya Next Year :smokin: 

Dan


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Great job Ron.........looking forward to next years drag meets:smokin: :smokin: 

Dan


----------



## 400bhp gts (Aug 6, 2005)

*rk tuning*

firstly i would like to thank ron for letting me have the pleasure in going up to santa pod in the passenger seat of his lovely r32 rb30 skyline and what an experience it was it made me physically sick it turned my stomach over when he put his foot down.these were the times he done through the day they are as follows [email protected] 60ft time was 2.024 with dunlop tyres. 2- [email protected] 60 ft time was 1.775 with dunlop tyres on 3: 9.93 @144.6 60ft time was 1.67 with mt tyres 4th was 9.81 @142.8 60ft time was 1.59 this was with mt tyres and last run was [email protected] 60ft was 1.47 and this was with nos that was left over from last year it was only half full and had hardly any pressure.so what ron did next was get another bottle fill it up from the websters and was going to do another run but it rained. i spoke to ron after and he said that he was quite confident that he was going to beat keith cowies time and become the quickest 4wd street legal and driven to tracks car in the country.Then we was just about to leave and drive back home when there was an accident down at the exit so we sat in the car for 3 hours before finally getting out we got home at 12am in the morning but it was worth every minute of the day to finally see what ron could finally do in his skyline well done ron and thanks again


----------



## 400bhp gts (Aug 6, 2005)

*rk tuning*

what might not come out properly on the last page was that the last run that ron did was the only run with nos all the others was without he only wanted to see what it would do with the bottle he had left from last year which was only half full and lost most of its pressure.


----------



## 400bhp gts (Aug 6, 2005)

*rk tuning*

we were lucky to get all the footage of rons runs for the day we will try and post later well worth watching. Ron would like to thank keith for selling the gearbox to him at the last minute even though it wasnt for sale.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

400bhp gts said:


> we were lucky to get all the footage of rons runs for the day we will try and post later well worth watching. Ron would like to thank keith for selling the gearbox to him at the last minute even though it wasnt for sale.


Hi 400bhp gts

I was glad I could help Ron out by selling him my OS Giken phase 2 box.
they are so strong and work so well on full power. 

If the OS Giken box is good enough for the Garage Saurus R32 
then it must be good gearbox

It is a good job my car is getting major work done over the next few
months,as there is a big back order at Giken on these Seq gearboxes.

If you are speaking with Ron get him to give me a call
I would like to know what he thought of the box over his old one.

Keith:smokin:


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Top work Ron, am so glad he is finally getting the results he deserves. I know just how much he has done on that car.

Looks like you'll have some competion next year Keith!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Cord said:


> Top work Ron, am so glad he is finally getting the results he deserves. I know just how much he has done on that car.
> 
> Looks like you'll have some competion next year Keith!!


HI Cord 

You had better get busy bolting the new engine together 
I cant wait to show all the non believers what the OS Giken 3L engine 
can do with a big set of twins.

How are you getting on with the new airshift for my new 
OS Giken gearbox 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Air shifter is coming along a treat. Should be ready for some winter testing and then time to re-write some record books come the summer!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Congratulations to Ron & RK ... I've only spoken to Ron a couple of times, very approachable & nice guy, glad it's all coming together.

All the best for 2006, it's going to be a very interesting year


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Cord said:


> Air shifter is coming along a treat. Should be ready for some winter testing and then time to re-write some record books come the summer!


Hi Cord

All the electronics are almost finished and the new Autronic SM4
will work a treat with the new transmission system.

Keith


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Some 'quick' cars dont even get to 80 in that time!!! 0-150MPH in 10 secs!



P.S. Great time.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nice one


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Cord said:


> Air shifter is coming along a treat. Should be ready for some winter testing and then time to re-write some record books come the summer!


Aha so thats why engine room was off limits ya sneaky bugger!!!!  
I knew you were up to something.


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

Ron,
That is a superb result, well done.
Really looking forward to mine being finished.

Mike


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> Aha so thats why engine room was off limits ya sneaky bugger!!!!
> I knew you were up to something.


Hi Cam

I hope you were not spying 

Keith


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Congrats Ron!! im sure he will be giving a lot of the big heavily backed/financed boys a run for their money come 2006!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Good result, top car and top bloke


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Well done to RonK , got a text during the night out while I was in Vegas at the SEMA show that he had done a time not very far from Kieths time. 

Cant wait till next year , the stuff I was looking into out here will make next year even better.........wink wink

Mark


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> Well done to RonK , got a text during the night out while I was in Vegas at the SEMA show that he had done a time not very far from Kieths time.
> 
> Cant wait till next year , the stuff I was looking into out here will make next year even better.........wink wink
> 
> Mark


Have the yanks got BIG BOTTLES OF NOS    

Vegas  It's ok for some hope you are having a good time Mark

Keith:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

nope no GAS.....just very good people to help you build drag cars in the place where DRAG is done BEST......and that is not that type of DRAG!!!!!!

Air shifters why develop it yourself, you can pick one up over here just like finding a tight "jock" in Scotland......lol.

In LA now speaking to more "tuners" and car builders 

Mark


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Stunning result from Ron, a quiet genuine guy who doesn't feel the need to shout his mouth at the slightest opportunity, he just walks the walk, superb...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

he better not put his prices up now   

Wish i'd gone pod now


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*9's*

:smokin: 

Welcome to the very exclusive club Ron 

Andy


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

A few pictures here:

6684 & 6685

http://www.topnitro.co.uk/05-Flame-n-Thunder/Gallery/index.htm


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Well done Ron*

Congrats on a smart result, well deserved.

Regards

Gary and all of us


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Congrats on the times, Ron is a top bloke!!!

I think the best thing of al though is that he drove there did a 9.4 then drove back, something nobody else has done!!!

A True low 9 Second ROAD car!! (ill get me coat)


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

thats how it should be done, visually looks nice too!!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice one Ron, I knew it had to happen sooner or later, the car is better than ever. 

Ant.


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Well done Ron , superb time there. Lovely looking car aswell.

:smokin:


----------



## C&C (Sep 17, 2002)

Congratulations, Ron.

Good to see it all coming together. 
You deserve it. 

Conrad.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

can we have some decent pics or vids?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for everyone,s comments
they are all very much appreciated    
Ron:smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Fukc me is that you Ron.


Mick


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Ron*



m6beg said:


> Fukc me is that you Ron.
> 
> 
> Mick


Nah... can't be... Ron has a phobia of keyboards!  

Well done mate! Really pleased for you:smokin: 

Luke


----------

